# Eggliner on a Double Helix



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a double Helix to run my eggliners and speeders. The Helix would be great for placing around a Christmas tree. This Helix may possibly be displayed at HAGRS with the WAGRS exhibit. 










There is a YouTube video about the Eggliner and Helix here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3LkM5wRis4 

JimC.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty neat Jim! It would be fun to see a couple of my Rail-Bot Eggliners chase each other around that one.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Stuff! 

Mark


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Jim, need some lights in the rear coach though!  Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just built the back coach in an hour. Lights are planned. 
JimC.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget about the 0-4-0: The "steam eggliner"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Consider your great idea, officially stolen /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

In response to an email question, The Helix is built with Aristo 4ft diameter and LGB 15000 curves. The trestle is the Aristo graduated trestle set. 

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

New improved track supports replace the straight sections of track at the highest point in the Helix. 








All sections of track and trestle have been numbered[ 1-24]/lettered[a-z]for ease of re-assembly at HAGRS. 
JimC.


----------

